# Bank/Inventory und Gold wird nicht hochgeladen...



## xSavex (18. Februar 2007)

Bei mir wird das bereits oben genannte nicht hochgeladen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich alles richtig konfiguriert habe

mein kollege hat die gleichen settings und bei ihm funktioniert alles einwandfrei...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (18. Februar 2007)

xSavex schrieb:


> Bei mir wird das bereits oben genannte nicht hochgeladen.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich alles richtig konfiguriert habe
> 
> mein kollege hat die gleichen settings und bei ihm funktioniert alles einwandfrei...


Erst mal eine bitte.

Da Du ja PS CS2 hast,
kannst Du bitte die Pics so verkleinern das die nicht gerade in 1280 x 1024 Pixel hier rein hauen ?
Schneide bitte das aus, was wichtig ist.
Es interessiert auch keinen das Du Torrent nutzt oder Doom3 Zockst.

Wenn Du mal hier rein schauen würdest " Profil wird nicht aktualisiert " findest Du schon einige Hinweise.

Aber leider hast Du nicht das Bild gepostet,
das Interessiert , und zwar das wo die Versions Nummer drauf steht.
Was auch Interessant wäre, ist dieser Beitrag.
FAQ und Hinweise

Und die einstellung die Du da gemacht hast,
ist nur dafür gut,
das der Char als " Bankchar " geführt wird,
das steht auch über den Einstellungen.

Poste bitte mal Deine Debug.txt,
aber mach Deinen Account Namen unkenntlich.


----------



## daLord (18. Februar 2007)

Ich ahb mir vorhin mal seine Charprofil von Arachnid rausgesucht und angeguckt.
Rein von den angezeigt Einstellungen auf den Bildern müsste der Bankinhalt bei dem Charakter ja angezeigt werden. Tuts aber nicht.

Aber natürlcih sind die Vorschläge zur Problemlösung von Roran natürlich richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xSavex (18. Februar 2007)

Hier ist meine Debug.txt:


```
18.02.2007 12:01:16<<- Lade RSS
18.02.2007 12:01:16<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
18.02.2007 12:01:16<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> WoW Build Version: 6403
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> Programm gestartet
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> Timer:1000
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> WoWFileName: E:\Games\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> Autoupdate: -1
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> Modus: 31
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> Gold: 0
18.02.2007 12:01:16->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
18.02.2007 12:01:16->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
18.02.2007 12:01:16->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
18.02.2007 12:01:16->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
18.02.2007 12:01:16->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
18.02.2007 12:01:16->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
18.02.2007 12:01:16->>FTP_Anonym: 1
18.02.2007 12:01:16WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
18.02.2007 12:01:16WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (18.02.2007 12:01:16)
18.02.2007 12:01:16->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
18.02.2007 12:01:17BLASCrafter für Thrall geladen
18.02.2007 12:01:17->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
18.02.2007 12:01:17->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
```


----------



## Roran (18. Februar 2007)

xSavex schrieb:


> Hier ist meine Debug.txt:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Da ist der Fehler.
Du hast eine Alte Version.

Mach dieses hier mal.

Rechts klick auf das BLASC Symbol in der Taskleiste,
*" neue BLASC Version suchen"* klicken.

Im Verzeichniss 
*World of Warcraft\BLASC*
Die Datei *BLASC.exe* LÖSCHEN

Dann die Datei *BlascLoader.exe* starten.
Dann müßte es normaler weise wieder klappen.


----------



## xSavex (18. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Da ist der Fehler.
> Du hast eine Alte Version.
> 
> Mach dieses hier mal.
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich hab jetzt BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231,
hoffentlich klappt es jetzt...


----------



## Guldáan (2. März 2007)

Ich packs mal hier dazu.

ich habe das Problem, dass bei allen meinen chars auf Kil'Jaeden kein Bankfach usw angezeigt wird....

hat das wieder etwas mit dem realmnamen zu tun? Un'Goro geht nämlich wunderbar, nur bei allen 4 auf Kil'Jaeden wie gesagt eben nicht.

Version ist die aktuellste die es gibt, geladen wird es auch, ich schau nämlich immer im chatlog nach was für den jeweiligen char alles mitgeschnitten wird.

Jemand ne idee wie man das ändern kann?


----------



## Deadlift (3. März 2007)

Hast du dein Bankfach auch mal aufgemacht seit der Profiler läuft?


----------



## Guldáan (3. März 2007)

ja.

Wenn man den char einloggt kommen ja die statusmeldungen der einzelnen addons.

unter anderem auch vom profiler, welcher einem dann ausführlich erzählt was er für den jeweiligen char alles speichern soll.

nur bei allen chars auf Kil'jaeden erscheint da eben nur ausrüstung,fertigkeiten, ....       aber eben nicht Bank,Inventar und gold.

Und das obwohl die einstellungen sehr wohl gemacht sind für diese chars.


----------

